# Suche: EL6631 Klemme leihweise für ca. 4 Wochen



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2021)

Hallo,
hat hier einer eine EL6631 Profinet Klemme rumliegen und wäre bereit mir diese für ca. 4 Wochen zu leihen. Bei Beckhoff ist schon seit längerem eine bestellt, kommt aber erst im August, aber jetzt wird sie kurzfristig benötigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2021)

Vielleicht kannst du dir diese verhältnismäßig günstig ergattern, ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/255052488454?epid=1548773771&hash=item3b62501f06:g:-E0AAOSwNkRg7aJi


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du dir diese verhältnismäßig günstig ergattern, ansonsten kann ich dir leider nicht helfen.
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/255052488454?epid=1548773771&hash=item3b62501f06:g:-E0AAOSwNkRg7aJi


Danke, ist nicht für mich, sondern mein aktueller Auftraggeber braucht die und ich wollte versuchen zu helfen. So Sachen wie Ebay scheidet da eventuell aus.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Danke, ist nicht für mich, sondern mein aktueller Auftraggeber braucht die und ich wollte versuchen zu helfen. So Sachen wie Ebay scheidet da eventuell aus.


Ja, sehe ich auch so. Im Notfall ist es ja ok.

Hast du dich mal direkt an den Beckhoff Vertrieb gewendet, telefonisch?
Ich brauchte auch mal ganz dringend 2 Klemmen und mir wurden 2-4 Wochen LZ mitgeteilt.
Nach dem Anruf hatte ich die Klemmen dann am nächsten Tag per Express.

Anscheinend haben sie immer noch einen Lagerbestand, der für "Notfälle" gehalten wird und nicht
zum regulären Verkauf.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Juli 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ja, sehe ich auch so. Im Notfall ist es ja ok.
> 
> Hast du dich mal direkt an den Beckhoff Vertrieb gewendet, telefonisch?
> Ich brauchte auch mal ganz dringend 2 Klemmen und mir wurden 2-4 Wochen LZ mitgeteilt.
> ...


Ja, habe ich, leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Captain Future (16 Juli 2021)

Ja das mit dem Material ist ein echtes Problem.
ich hatte die Tage ein Schreiben der Firma SICK auf dem Tisch. Der letzte Satz war:
“Lieferzeiten von 50 Wochen sind keine Ausnahme“

Bin mal gespannt wie das weiter geht……..


----------

